# DO I have GERD?



## LynnScarlet (Feb 20, 2002)

I just don't know what's wrong with me at all. I have had lower abdomen pain for 3 years now. First the docs said it was IBS and gave me meds for that, however they didn't help at all. A month ago I had a gastroscope done and the doc said I have "inflammation of the oesophagus". He gave me nexioum for this. However, it hasn't helped. Is it suppossed to work instantly or does it need time to help? I am also confused because I have read that nexium is for heartburn and I never get that.For the past few days also I have been eating fruit and veg and my stomach has been agonising. My stomach likes when I eat fatty high carb food such as McDonalds and whenever I try to eat healthy it reacts badly. I just don't know what to do. Do I have GERD? What can I do to help myself? Lynn


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

If you have inflammation of the esophagus then most likely you have GERD. Yes, it takes the Nexium awhile to work and you have to take it regularly. Before it will feel better it must heal. I have GERD and never have heartburn. Could also be that the Nexium may not work for you and you may have to try other meds, like Prevacid or Prilosec. Everyone is different. Also, everyone's triggers are different. Sometimes when I'm really having a flare, about the only thing I can tolerate is a McDonald's cheeseburger and a Coke.Christine


----------



## sewfinely (May 11, 2002)

I have grade lll reflux esophagitis(ulcer). Just found out 2 weeks ago after having endoscopy. Never felt I had heartburn either. But I did feel somethings thought it was my stomach. When I ate I always felt better. Anyway, I am on Protonix which will take 6-8 weeks to heal my ulcer. It does take time but I am sleeping better. Last night only woke up once. That is remarkable. Stomach used to wake me 4 times a night. I would eat a cracker and drink some juice then fall asleep fo 2 hours till my next feeding.Sewfinely


----------



## LynnScarlet (Feb 20, 2002)

I find that everything seems to irritate my stomach. Apart from really fatty food. I don't tolerate boiled potatoes well for example, but they are fine as fries!!! How long will it take nexium to work? When should I see results and what else should I do to help myself with GERD? Lynn


----------



## 451 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi LynnI am a strong believer in probiotics in obtaining relief from GERD and reflux.A lof to digestive disorders are caused by harmful and pathogenic bacteia. They can be eliminated using a good strong probiotic where the lactic bacteria helps eliminate these harmful bacteria. The lactic bacteria produces natural antibiotics that are anti-septic to unfriendly flora and prevent their return through colonizing strains.I know of a lady in Ontario, Canada, who had this problem for a long time due to infection by H pylori. She had reflux and D for more than 15 years. Within 2 days of the strong probiotic recommended, most of her symptoms disappeared.Hope this is useful and possible treatment??Take careRichard


----------



## LynnScarlet (Feb 20, 2002)

Where do I get probiotics? How long do they take to work? Lynn


----------

